# I dont like time



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont venture into the memorial part of DF because i dont want to even feel what its like to loose any of my dogs.
I was flicking through my photos today and cant believe how fast time has flown by.

Reading a memorial today made me think one day i'll loose my best friends and i just wish dogs lived as long as us.


Kind of depressing i know,but post ur dogs then and now pics,thats why i love taking so many photos because i want alot of memorys.

5 years ago
















A young Aslan








15 months on









MORE.................


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Bless and Aslan 15 months ago

















Bless and Blake then








Now


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Pooch 
Great pictures, Child and Dog beautiful but my pick of the litter is Aslan, He is magnificent.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Aw Dom, look at how darn adorable Aslan was as a baby..his paws are about 3 sizes too big for the rest of him!!!

I agree...time stinks...but that's why it's important to enjoy every day as much as you can.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh I love the baby aslan and blake pictures. I've never seen their puppy pictures before. I know losing a pet sucks Dom, but that's why you just have to give them all the love you can every minute you have them. 

Here are a few pic's of Lizzy....02-08-07 to 05/01-08


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Pooch
> Great pictures, Child and Dog beautiful but my pick of the litter is Aslan, He is magnificent.


Thank you Wvasko



FriendsOfZoe said:


> Aw Dom, look at how darn adorable Aslan was as a baby..his paws are about 3 sizes too big for the rest of him!!!
> 
> I agree...time stinks...but that's why it's important to enjoy every day as much as you can.


Amen to that FOZ!



volleyballgk said:


> Oh I love the baby aslan and blake pictures. I've never seen their puppy pictures before. I know losing a pet sucks Dom, but that's why you just have to give them all the love you can every minute you have them.
> 
> Here are a few pic's of Lizzy....02-08-07 to 05/01-08


So true Volley,you shouldnt have posted them pics,you'll make a grown man cry!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. P, I loved all the pictures...all your dogs are something special. 

I have a small picture frame with the saying, 'Life is not a matter of milestones...but of Moments." Enjoy each and every moment with your dogs, and don't worry about the future. Time never ends, and even when our dogs do pass...their memory will always remain.

I have been thinking about it though, seeing the youngest...Riley, growing up. Can you believe he is a year old end of July? It feels like yesterday he was a teeny tiny puppy.

Then Aspen, being three....and Peaches, turning 7 now. Whew, time did fly.

Just a few pictures

Riley then:



















Riley now 10 months:


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

magnificent pictures RC. Riley is such an amazing looking pooch.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I dunno... I compare Poochs 3 to my 3. Bless is Bailey, Blake is Kody, and Aslan is Chance. And as much as I love Bless and Aslan, Blake just has such a stunning look to him. Kinda the same way I feel about my Kody. Oh but heres mine:

then









now









then









now


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Bailey was already a year old when I got her but then:









now


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't have the pleasure of puppyhood. But time can go suck an egg...



























Coco on the far right, this pic has a better side shot to see the difference.









I wish I had pics of Bubba and Sioux from when we first got them. Bubba was so nasty matted, hot spotted, and underweight. We got him shaved within 24 hours of getting him, there was no fixing that with a brush.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*Uallis then @ 10 weeks:
*









*Uallis now @ 15 months*










*I don't have any of Eddie's puppy pictures uploaded to Photobucket or even on my computer since I reinstalled it. I'll have to do that sometime but here is Eddie now @ 20 months:*


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great thread...everyone's dogs looks so precious and have matured quite lovely.

Pepe when we got him








Pepe now









Princess the doxie when I got her








Princess now


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Princess the shih tzu mix when I got her








Princess now









I had Valentino since birth

















MORE..


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Valentino now


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

My sister's dogs

Lucky then








Lucky now








Honey then








Honey now


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hockey, my sister's dog, who've we had since birth as well

Then


































MORE...


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hockey Now









Louie, my friend's dog, who've I had since birth.


























TWO MORE..


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Louie Now


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy then, 7 weeks (at the breeders house),


















9 weeks (at home),


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Now (1 year old),


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

Funny how they change colors huh? Honey went from brown to gray and from an all brown face to an almost full white face in little of a year.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Two of my babies are getting up in their years....Blackie is twelve and Rose will be ten this fall. They are both really slowing down. I don't even want to think about them passing on as they are both my babies. 

Blackie then (got him at six months, but can't find the picture...so here he is around four):









Now:









Rose then:









Rose now:









**more**


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe then:









Chloe now:









Man, this is making me depressed. When I get to Rush's picture I'm going to start crying, I just know it. I feel sad just thinking about him. 

Pheobe then:









Pheobe now (she'll be one this week!):









**more**


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea it was weird. But it seems to go back to the way to it was when he was a puppy during the winter when I let his hair grow out.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't get the picture scanned of Rush during his last days with us, so instead I'll post pictures of Sadie....not that those are going to make me choke up any less...

Sadie then:









Sadie when she was still "ours":









When she graduated:









Man....time sucks.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Dom. Man, you got me choked up. Aslan is sooo cute as a puppy..I think that's the first puppy shots I've seen of him. As always, Blake steals my heart. You have such a nice group!!! my three are all under 1 years old, but I've already had those terrible thoughts of when they may pass. I have such deep emotions for these animals, it's hard to think about them suffering in any way. I will enjoy every moment I have with them. 

Roe then. 



















Roe now!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac then!



















And my big boy Mac now!










I just got Gabi, so she's still in the then stage! I, too, hate time!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

I know what you mean Dom...it is scary how fast times passes by. It is great to see all the pics though. 

Asher then (10 weeks)









Asher now (7 1/2months)


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't like time either


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

aw, those two pictures of Rose are so sweet -- she's lying in exactly the same position!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Bless and Blake then


How adorable are they????? I love baby Blake, what a little bundle of love he was!!!

Ella, 8 wks:
















Ella now:










MORE...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ryder and Ella, 2 1/2 mo. ago:









Ryder and Ella today:


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Baby Ryder (10 wks)










Ryder today (5 months, still my baby)


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Great thread Mr. Pooch. Time does suck. 
Bindi 1 year ago, at 5 months...









Bindi now...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten then... 1 week








8weeks








18 weeks








now (ish) 8months








the graduate LOL

As you can see Pooch, they grow up and graduate so quickly, hug that little girl now, while you still can. Carsten grew up in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oliver then (he was 4 1/2 months)








and now (ish)
he is 2 1/2 years


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ella when we first brought her home....Ella now.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Lily then








(Thats her brother in the right corner)








Lily now


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

April 2006....and now...It's going by way too fast!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello at 3months in nov. 07"

















this was a few months ago, maybe 7 to 8 months old









here he is about 2 months ago also sleeping with my boy angelo, his buddy.









hey pooch how ya been? i feel like a stranger here!!!! LOL


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

We've only had Bo for 3 months, but to me he has changed a TON since then.

Then









Now









Then









Now


----------

